# Any ideas on breed and sex at this stage?



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Here's one of our chicks,were new to this,and "she " is called Nora ,were not sure what type of chickydoo she is,I'd love your opinions


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

No idea on breed, but I might be able to help you with gender. How old is this chick? I can give you a better guess knowing that.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

She's around 3/4 weeks ,any help would be fab


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Another week it should be easier to tell, but I'm going with pullet (hen). I'm basing my guess solely on the good feathering of the body. I don't pay much attention to the comb, because it is a single combed breed, the comb is going to look large no matter the gender. 
I'm not 100% sure, more like 70% sure.
Can you post new pics in about a week?


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Of course,the more feedback the better,she's very forward,lovely wee personality ,amazing how quick they grow,more pics to follow soon ,thanks again,


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's what you want to look for at four to six weeks old, the *secondary sex characteristics* that start to show up at that time:

The male will have thicker, sturdier looking legs. 
The males will also start to show some color - pink/orange-ish - in their combs. 
The males will have less developed feathering, especially down the back and across the wing bows (the wing bows are the rounded part at the top of the wing, when it is laying in a natural position against the body, think of an archer's bow).
Females will start developing evenly feathered tailfeathers, shaped like a tent. Males tailfeathers will be stubbier. 
Hope this helps.
It's really easier to tell when you have more than one chick of the same breed to compare side by side.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for that,if we're going by that check list we have a roo,haha,Nora seems to be a lot bigger and faster growing than her 3 flock friends,but she may be slightly older,I have two of the same breed,Nora can not be compared though,due to her spirt in growth,I have to light Sussex and I think these may be Amber's but not quite sure,either way she's a very happy chicki growing and sprouting feathers like no other,great to see them developing


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I said when I took a second look I wasn't so sure. Hope you wanted a roo.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't rule out a hen quite yet. A little young to see the reddening, and there isn't any waddle development quite yet either. In another week I'll be able to better guess the breed. Right now it's a toss up as his/her head is "naked".


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks peeps,will pop photos up on Saturday,maybe see if there is much change,the others are taking forever to grow etc,where as Nora is growing into an adult super duper quick,they've been out to the coop for a visit today and with it being lovely and hot outside they were certainly having some fun in the sand  great to see there little personalities developing


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone here is some updated photos of Nora,sex and breed opinions please,she's just beautiful,


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Almost kinda looks like a Welsummer hen...still can't be certain. Lol pretty baby!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Awww lovely,thank you


----------



## helmarek (Jun 7, 2013)

She looks exactly like mine little chickies. I was told they are production reds.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I forgot to check the head. Without the chipmunk marking I would also agree on the production red.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Awww wow it's like looking at my chicks!! Fantastic! Seems like we have a match


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My production reds never had markings like that... I would guess she's an Easter egger, maybe? But I don't think she is the same as these guys.


----------



## helmarek (Jun 7, 2013)

chengdu said:


> Awww wow it's like looking at my chicks!! Fantastic! Seems like we have a match


 they're so cute!!!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Could she be a ginger OEGB?


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

I've just spoken to the guy I purchased them from,he says there RIR's ,what do you think?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Before I read the other replys I was thinking Rhode Island Red. I have seen a touch of white and a little dark markings in my production line of RIR's. MANY different crosses are now used to make "production reds" that it's really a generic term. All of my RIR's have had that pretty strawberry pinky red baby fluff color.

It could also be why she (I'm thinking she) is growing faster than the others, if she's from production line breeding then she has been bred to grow fast and lay hard.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

It's good to know what she is,she seems to match RIR photos on google galleries when typing in that breed as well,the breeder(who I couldn't find his telephone number) confirmed it,I can't wait to see her fully feathered,such lovely wee creatures,can't wait to add to the brood


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm still hesitant to say on gender one way or the other. :/


----------

